# • ѕwell.gr • Opel Insignia Enhancement Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there Everybody :wave:

A couple of days ago I had another Opel Insignia 1.6 Turbo for an enhancement Detail










This one, had lots of swirls due to frequent washing with inappropriate technique, and some RDS.










Little touch up on the wheel arches for starters

Cleaned with APC with various brushes and dressed with Meguiar's M40.



































Next was the wheels. Tardis, Ironx Soap Gel, clay and lots of elbow grease...










































Polished with Zaino Z-AIO and sealed with Zaino Z-CS










After the appetisers, going to the main dish...
Claying and measuring paint depth.


























Next was Menzerna PO203s on my new Flex,
and some 50/50's


















































































Before and after shots:






























































































































































































































Glazing was performed with Britemax Black Max ,sealing the paint with Naviwax Ultimate. A final wipedown with Zaino Z-8 followed.

Glass were cleaned with Zaino Z-12, IPA wipedown and sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant, few plastic trim were handled with Dodo Juice Plastic Fantastic and tyres were dressed with Zaino Z-16.

Final Shots on sunlight:












































































































































































Thanks for watching 
Mike


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, that's one hell of an enhancement Mike! I found Vauxhall paint responds extremely well to some light polishing, really nice to work with!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome results ! same colour as my Insignia 

What pads did you use with the Menzerna PO203s


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Wow, that's one hell of an enhancement Mike! I found Vauxhall paint responds extremely well to some light polishing, really nice to work with!





DMH-01 said:


> Good work there buddy :thumb:


Thanks buddies!!!



bigmac161 said:


> Awesome results ! same colour as my Insignia
> 
> What pads did you use with the Menzerna PO203s


Most of the time, I used a polishing pad, apart from some spots which I used Wolfs Alpha Pad.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely work.... car looks great..

:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job as always..the finish is amazing:thumb:


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

wow simply stunning, love the photos in the sun great work :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

excellent work Mike :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Another good job Mike!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Cracking job mate!


----------



## fastbreak79 (Feb 23, 2012)

Very good, quality job, very nice enhancement.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another excellent job my friend :thumb:

How do you like the Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher ? :buffer:

Mario*


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

love those reflection shots. awesome work mate.


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent results and work Mike!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> lovely work.... car looks great..
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Cuey.



tonyy said:


> Fantastic job as always..the finish is amazing:thumb:


Thank you Tony, yes it is a nice colour to play with.



lanky659 said:


> wow simply stunning, love the photos in the sun great work :thumb:


 Thank you Lanky. Its always the sun...



AaronGTi said:


> excellent work Mike :thumb:


Thank you Aaron.



matzagrin said:


> Another good job Mike!





ercapoccia said:


> Cracking job mate!





fastbreak79 said:


> Very good, quality job, very nice enhancement.


Thank you guys, I appreciate your positive feedback.



Eurogloss said:


> *Another excellent job my friend :thumb:
> 
> How do you like the Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher ? :buffer:
> 
> Mario*


Thank you Mario. I found it light and quiet. Excellent piece of tool.



dhiren_motilal said:


> love those reflection shots. awesome work mate.





nuberlis said:


> Excellent results and work Mike!


Thank you all guys for your very nice comments...
Mike


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

awesome outcome, brilliant flake pop, and very detailed write-up.
Thumbs up buddy. :thumb::thumb:

thanks for posting.


----------

